# plow fluid in a floor jack



## Thermos017 (Dec 16, 2009)

i'm hoping a hydraulic expert could chime in here. i'm considering putting meyer snow plow fluid in my jack to help with a freezing problem i've had lately. it's a 2 ton floor jack from napa (furious jack). does the meyer plow fluid sold at napa have the hydraulic ability needed to be used in a floor jack? or am i looking at my jack falling during one of those quick "oh, it'll only be a second, i don't need stands" moments. any imput here is greatly appreciated.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

Yup it'll work I've had it in mine for about 2 years.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

From a hydraulic theory perspective, any fluid would work - including water.

Of course, the water would freeze worse than the Napa hydraulic fluid.

The Meyer should be fine.


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

I have been using plow fluid in my pallet jacks, as well as my floor jacks for years now. Works great, and never had a problem with freeze ups.


----------



## Lazer Man (Nov 17, 2000)

Where do you store the jack when not being used. In the truck or in an outside tool box. if inside behind your seat i cant see it freezing in your cab you do run your heat right. It should never be that cold while using the jack that it would freeze. 

Bob


----------



## Thermos017 (Dec 16, 2009)

Lazer Man;1172677 said:


> Where do you store the jack when not being used. In the truck or in an outside tool box. if inside behind your seat i cant see it freezing in your cab you do run your heat right. It should never be that cold while using the jack that it would freeze.
> 
> Bob


actually my jack is stored under a car port in my driveway. if you've ever seen a furious jack you wouldn't confuse it with something you carry around behind your seat. it's a large, heavy floor jack that i use daily as a self employed mechanic. i put the plow fluid in it and all seems to be fine. beats the hell outta packin it inside to set over the heater vent everytime the temps drop below 20.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

i put plow fluid in my jack all the time... works fine


----------

